# Help with getting Baytril into my rats?



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I have finally managed to get Baytril from my vet (Not much at all though) and I am finding it really hard to seringe it into my rats's mouths! Seeing as I do not have much, I cannot waste it! My vet hates me because I yelled at him... and I have no chance of getting anymore >.<
Read my other thread for more details (in this section: Health).

So yeah, one rat holds it in her mouth, then when I release her from my grasp, she opens her mouth and wipes her chin on the towel I have on my lap.
The other struggles so much when I go to squirt the medication in her mouth, she has already moved and it goes on her chin or side of her nose.

I have tried mixing it in with yoghurt and my rats (being as smart as they are), worked out what it was. They took it fine the first time, but now they refuse to eat it.

Any other ways to get my rats to take Baytril without wastage?


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

If they are able to recognise it easily then you'll have to mix it with something that already has a strong taste to mask it. Some things I have read that worked are Nutella, baby food, cranberry juice, jelly, and honey. Don't give up after the first time -- my rats will take it now without anything mixed with it but they were also able to tell when it was in yoghurt at first.


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

One of my girls absolutely hates baytril with a passion it seems, however if she needs her meds she will have it. I generally just hold her quite tight and inject it into her mouth, I then give her strokes until she chatters and eats the medicine. She gets a treat straight after she eats it


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Hmm... I will have to get dad to get some of those foods and I will try it with them.

I do hold them rather tight. They throw their heads around, paws going everywhere and then the medicine goes on their chins xD


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

You have to pin their paws down with your hand whilst you are holding them, and hold them quite close to you. Then get the whole tip of the syringe into their mouths and make sure you do it within a few seconds and it stops the need from trying to hide it in food, because you know exactly how much meds they are getting then.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

http://ratguide.com/meds/figures/compounding_medications_figure_1.php


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

If you absolutely can't hold them properly to get the meds in their mouth I've also heard some people just put a little bit of honey or something on the tip; how much they are getting when you mix it can of course be a problem and that way they will be more inclined to lick it. They might still be able to taste it though so yeah, give the other suggestions about handling a shot. I do have to force Doxycycline.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

They will be able to taste it, but it would work to entice them to the syringe if you needed to hurry. I used peanut butter on the tip of the syringe to get interest. For giving it to them, set the tip behind their teeth, so into the cheek and squeeze quickly.

As for restraining, rats are _made_ to get out of small spaces. The only way that worked was to grasp my male just behind his cheek bones, but you must be careful not to squeeze too hard because you are obviously on their neck. This prevents him from drawing back and with a little finagling, from turning side to side. While doing this, I usually pin his rear end area against my abdomen with my arm providing the force. I don't know if this is proper, it is just the only way that has worked for me without causing injury.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I usually mix water, sugar, grape juice and the sweetened coffee creamer in a bowl. I dose the baytrill into the syringe (whatever it is .2cc or whatever and then suck up a lot of the extra sweet concoction. They LOVE it.

They enjoy it so much that I think they try to get URI's so they can get medicine.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

I hide it in yogurt or fruit baby food (my rats love peach baby food)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

I absolutely cannot force feed my rats, so I soak/inject the meds into a tiny piece of bread with a thin layer of peanut butter or nutella on it. They will eat the whole thing happily this way, and I know they are getting the full dose. Some people don't like to use peanut butter, but I think it's safe enough when you use it with soggy bread.


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?76786-Baytril-Amoxy-URI-treatment-on-a-tight-budget.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I dont have any nutella or anything that most of you are suggesting. Today I managed to get it into them by making a hole in a cranberry, squirting the meds in the hole and they ate it? I don't get how that worked at all because the medicine was visable, but hey! It did xD


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I have one rat who takes both Baytril and Doxy from the syringe. For the other one, I mix the medicines with about a teaspoon of organic chicken and rice baby food, and she eats every last drop!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

If only I had a rat like yours Minky! It would be so much easier!


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

I mixed mine with some coco Lopez only a little bit of it though and they gobble it up like crazy


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha, Coco Lopez! Great idea


----------



## tifffanyadams (Oct 23, 2012)

My veterinarian pre-mixed it for me, with some super sweet creme brulee coffee creamer from his office. My girl Alice takes it with no trouble now.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Basically mix it with anything that will mask the smell. I use nutella, yoghurt, or smoothies. 

One thing I've noticed is that all my girls are far more willing to take medicine if I give it to them while in the cage - often they'll refuse it if out of it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

